# LAN Image Display



## Aymzar (Feb 15, 2016)

I am trying to display multiple images simultaneously on 3 or more TV/monitors via a local area network. The monitors will be controlled by a computer. The monitors/tv will be placed in different points in a hall. How can i achieve this. Thanks


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Monitors can't be networked so that is a dead end.

If you have multiple dual headed video cards you could use them as the display for the computer which would achieve your goal. You would need video cables not network cables though.

There are also monitor splitters that allow your pc to connect to it and it in turn sends the same video display to multiple monitors.


----------



## AshtonAsh (Nov 18, 2016)

You might be able to use a web capable tv as a monitor but that is just being silly and trying to claim you aren't using a PC just because you can't see it and it is built into the TV.

The best solution is going to be to do this the same way video conferencing systems do this. If you have a large feed you do not want to send 3 or more copies over the 4km link. You build a VPN tunnel between the sites and then use multicast to transmit the video. The end switches will then replicate the data to each device that wants it. Even though it is not use much on the internet multicast is supported by many of the video players. VLC has both the encoder and the player and is free but you also use microsoft media player and the adobe flash can do it also but I think you need to pay for the encoder.

The other way is to send a single feed across the link to another pc and then have all the machine connect to that machine to get it since bandwidth is not as much a issue on a lan. This is a unicast solution and is the more common one people on the internet use but it is much more bandwidth intensive than multicast.


----------

